# [OT] Ancora su ARUBA e Autistici.org ... [/OT]

## RollsAppleTree

Guardate un pò che disputa ... e che idee bislacche ...

per la serie "Come mettersi dalla parte del torto in 5 mosse" 

cmq ... Guardate qua ... http://www.autistici.org/anacron-group-italy/aruba.html

leggete anche le risposte a quel post, e poi ...

le risposte di aruba ... http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=53734&r=PI

Che ne pensate ????

----------

## comio

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> Guardate un pò che disputa ... e che idee bislacche ...
> 
> per la serie "Come mettersi dalla parte del torto in 5 mosse" 
> 
> cmq ... Guardate qua ... http://www.autistici.org/anacron-group-italy/aruba.html
> ...

 

che il netstrike non serve a nulla... e non credo che aruba abbia tutti i torti (anche se alcuni comportamenti mi lasciano perplesso sulla correttezza).

ciao

----------

## X-Drum

penso che non è solo colpa di aruba...

quello che è successo è accaduto anche grazie

ad altri organi.

Insomma se tu provider sei obbligato a fare una

certa cosa (dallo stato dalla legge) la devi fare punto.

/me cmq non gradisce lo stesso aruba ma per molti altri motivi

Qui il punto è proprio la privacy in italia....

mi è piaciuta quella frase che era grossomodo cosi: 

"in italia lo stato salvaguarda la privacy dei cittadini,

punendo chi spamma per posta, mentre casi come questo

passano inpuniti...."

----------

## z3n0

allora ruba alla richiesta della polizia giudiziara è costretta a dare gli hd xkè la polizia si presenta col mandato della procura firmato dal magistrato!

e la non c'è niente da dire..

che la polizia abbia installato lo sniffer mi sembra normale..

per la privacy la questione è complessa..bisognerebbe chiedere ocnsulenza agli avvocati xkè in teoria aruba avrebbe dovuto avvisare il cliente, pero giustamente come risponde la stessa, è meglio salvaguardarsi da quest'azione.

ad ogni articolo c'è n'è un'altro da usare per contestare..

quindi al situazione è complessa..

cmq io sono x gli autistici (il mio lug è ospitato da loro )!

----------

## nightshadow

la faccenda e' complessa.

di sicuro se il provider riceve una richiesta del genere deve eseguire e NON deve darne comunicazione al cliente.

la faccenda e' pero' complessa perche occorre distinguere di chi e' la proprieta' della macchina.

se il server e' di proprieta' aruba, e tu la affitti soltanto, allora direi che e' tutto regolare.

ma se e' TUA ospitata da aruba, le cose dovrebbero essere diverse.

inoltre se vieni iscritto nel registro degli indagati (operazione che credo necessaria ) hai DIRITTO di saperlo.

IMHO, ma non sono un avvocato, se la macchina e' di tua proprieta' allora equivale a effettuare un sequestro a casa tua, che significa avviso di garanzia, mandato di perquisizione, rapporto finale del sequestro, elenco dei beni sequestrati eccetera.

in questo caso temo si parli addirittura di sequestro /intercettazioni PREVENTIVE . ormai ci siamo abituati fin troppo a sentire questa parola...

procedo al sequestro / intercettazione per che temo che tu in futuro possa commettere reati.

minority report e' dietro l'angolo...

----------

## X-Drum

 *nightshadow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la faccenda e' pero' complessa perche occorre distinguere di chi e' la proprieta' della macchina.
> 
> se il server e' di proprieta' aruba, e tu la affitti soltanto, allora direi che e' tutto regolare.
> ...

 

la macchina era di autistici NON di aruba, aruba forniva solo housing

 *nightshadow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> inoltre se vieni iscritto nel registro degli indagati (operazione che credo necessaria ) hai DIRITTO di saperlo.
> 
> IMHO, ma non sono un avvocato, se la macchina e' di tua proprieta' allora equivale a effettuare un sequestro a casa tua, che significa avviso di garanzia, mandato di perquisizione, rapporto finale del sequestro, elenco dei beni sequestrati eccetera.
> ...

 

si neppure io sono un avvocato, ma in effetti l'unica cosa che potrebbe contestare

autistici è: "perche' non siamo stati avvisati dalle forze dell'ordine dell'indagine??"

tutto è stato fatto in sordina, ma magari la risposta potrebbe essere:

"in quella fase delle indagini (raccolta informazioni) le forze dell'ordine sono autorizzate

a non notificare ai diretti interessati lo svolgimento di quest'ultima"

perche forse e ripeto forse, non ho le competenze per sostenere tale tesi,

esiste una legge un qualcosa che permette tale modus operandi....

in definitiva mi scoccia ammetterlo ma credo che le accuse nei confornti di aruba

cadano nel vuoto, dato che pare sia_stata_obbligata a fornire l'accesso alla macchina

nell'ambito di tale operazione.

E' un po quello che accade con i log quando si deve rintracciare un individuo

che ha violato un sistema: i provider sono obbligati a fornire i dati relativi

alle connessioni ecc.ecc senza avvisare i diretti interessati...

boh purtroppo le mie conoscenze in quel campo sono molto limitate

e posso solo fare delle ipotesi

----------

## nightshadow

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> in definitiva mi scoccia ammetterlo ma credo che le accuse nei confornti di aruba
> 
> cadano nel vuoto, dato che pare sia_stata_obbligata a fornire l'accesso alla macchina
> ...

 

sostanzialmente volevo dire la stessa cosa. la mia ipotesi e' pero' un'altra..

faccio un esempio: un conto e' se ti mettono sotto controllo il telefono dalla centrale telefonica

un'altro conto e' se, mentre sei al lavoro, chiedono al portinaio le chiavi di casa TUA per montare dei microfoni in casa tua.

la macchina e' di proprieta' di autistici e pertanto per violare la loro proprieta' (=aprirla) dovevano comunicarlo al proprietario.

Naturalmente  aruba non ne ha colpe, e' l'autorita' giudiziaria che ha il dovere di comunicartelo.

tutto questo naturalmente sempre e solo IMHO.

----------

## randomaze

 *nightshadow wrote:*   

> Naturalmente  aruba non ne ha colpe, e' l'autorita' giudiziaria che ha il dovere di comunicartelo.

 

Come detto da qualcuno sarebbe lavoro da avvocati. Se la macchina fosse stata di proprietá di aruba avresti ragione, ma il punto é che la macchina non era di aruba e aruba gli dava solo la connessione. Quindi l'eventualitá che aruba non abbia colpe sta tutta nel contratto di contratto che avevano quelli di autistici con aruba e nel testo della legge.

In ogni caso non reputo estranea all'argomento privacy anche la notizia relativa alla manomissione del server del FLUG.

----------

## IlGab

 *Quote:*   

> inoltre se vieni iscritto nel registro degli indagati (operazione che credo necessaria ) hai DIRITTO di saperlo.

 

Se sei sotto intercettazione nessuno te lo viene a dire ne tantomeno se sei indagato.

----------

## mc619

 *Quote:*   

> Se sei sotto intercettazione nessuno te lo viene a dire ne tantomeno se sei indagato.

 

Come no? Se sei indagato ti avvisano... mai sentite le notizie al telegiornale Pinco pallino indagato per X e Y?? E se lo sa il telegiornale vuoi che nn lo sappia l diretto interessato?

----------

## comio

 *mc619 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Se sei sotto intercettazione nessuno te lo viene a dire ne tantomeno se sei indagato. 
> 
> Come no? Se sei indagato ti avvisano... mai sentite le notizie al telegiornale Pinco pallino indagato per X e Y?? E se lo sa il telegiornale vuoi che nn lo sappia l diretto interessato?

 

durante la fase di intercettazione non ti viene comunicata la cosa... (altrimenti che senso ha?). Il problema, a mio avviso, è capire chi doveva aprire la macchina alla Polizia Postale. Secondome dovevano essere avvisati i proprietari della macchina che dovevano concedere l'accesso per l'analisi della mail incriminata. Ai proprietari comunque sarebbe stato richiesto il silenzio (come giusto che sia)... anche se conoscendoli, difficilmente lo avrebbero fatto...

ciao.

----------

## X-Drum

 *mc619 wrote:*   

> Come no? Se sei indagato ti avvisano... mai sentite le notizie al telegiornale Pinco pallino indagato per X e Y?? E se lo sa il telegiornale vuoi che nn lo sappia l diretto interessato?

 

si ok per l'indagato, ma hai mai sentito di gente sotto intercettazione (telefonica/telematica)

che veniva avvisata????

No!

Tutto cio' (monitoraggio server FLUG e Austici) non sarebbe passato

inosservato se quelle macchine invece di essere hostate presso una

ditta ,la quale dietro richiesta delle autorita si vede costretta a garantire

l'acceso a queste uiltime (in sordina), fossero state ospitate non so

presso la casa di un privato li avrebbero sequestrato il tutto credo..

anyway questa storia è un gran casino...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> In ogni caso non reputo estranea all'argomento privacy anche la notizia relativa alla manomissione del server del FLUG.

 

Mi è venuto uncolpo qundo stamattina l'ho letto su PI  :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ciò oltre che minare il servizio del FLUG mette anche in down i servizi offerti dai ragazzi del Progetto Winston Smith: Scolleghiamo il grande Fratello , attivi sul fronte della ricerca e implementazioni di soluzioni di comunicazione anonima e sicura.

----------

## z3n0

cmq la polizia postale non è dovuta a avvisare nessuno..

ripeto, la procura fa il mandato e firma il magistrato...

se ne può scendere pure bush dall'america, ma non ci sta niente da fare..

sarebbe troppo inutile fare delle intercettazione e avvisare l'intercettato..  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> sarebbe troppo inutile fare delle intercettazione e avvisare l'intercettato.. 

 

"Gentile Cittadino, 

con la presente le comunichiamo che, a partire da oggi per i prossimi 6 mesi,

tutte le sue attività saranno soggette ad intercettazione da parte delle autorità

giudiziarie.

Cogliamo l'occasione per augurarle bla bla bla

Cordiali Saluti bla bla"

 :Laughing: 

----------

## z3n0

aeuiaeuhaeihuaeihuaehu

----------

## RollsAppleTree

Dhe Hi hi HO ho ..... MITICOOOOOOO

hahehahehaehhshsahehaheh

----------

## nightshadow

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sarebbe troppo inutile fare delle intercettazione e avvisare l'intercettato.. 

 

Beh no.. non e' proprio cosi.

ricevi un avviso di garanzia in cui sei indagato per il tale reato.

non certo un avviso in cui ti si dice che le tue comunicazioni verranno intercettate.

e su questo non parlo per "sentito dire" ma per esperienza piu o meno personale.

la legge italiana e' complessa e sostanzialmente e' tutta scapestrata. altrimenti non si spiega perche (notizia di oggi sul giornale) un tale e' stato condannato in via definitiva (sottolineo il definitiva)  a 15 gg di carcere per avere... PARCHEGGIATO IN DOPPIA FILA mentre Tanzi se ne sta bello beato a casa sua.

----------

## Disabled

[OT Non è stato condannato per avere parcheggiato in doppia fila, ma per essersi rifiutato di spostare la macchina quando il tizio che l'aveva parcheggiato correttamente e che nn riusciva ad uscire glielo ha chiesto... E' decisamente diverso... [/OT]

Cmq per la questione di aruba, beh, ritengo che lì le accuse di autistici.org siano assolutamente infondate, e come già detto, al massimo si dovrebbero rivolgere a un avvocato per accertare la correttezza del comportamento della PP (anche se nn so quanto possa essere sbagliato)

----------

## wildancer

io avevo sentito dire che la cosa era piu complessa... se non sbaglio c'è stata una vera e propria manomissione del server, dato che le mail erano criptate... e come molti hanno detto, il mandato per agire sul server andava almeno mostrato ai proprietari... IMHO ovviamente, non so molto di legge :/

----------

## Frez

in definitiva, quando si tratta di sapere quanti soldi nascondono in svizzera i soliti ignoti (e anche come ci sono arrivati, magari eludendo le tasse), nulla da fare, sono fatti loro.

quando invece si tratta di mettere sotto "doppio controllo segreto" i delta-tau-kau allora tutto regolare (almeno, erano i delta-tau-kau ? come si scrive ? non ho mai il tempo per cercarmi quel film)

----------

